# Gas bottle - permanent change to Spanish



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just sold my van to a couple in Spain.
There is currently a UK propane bottle that I am leaving in the van for their trip home. The van has a bulkhead mounted regulator and attaches to the UK bottle via a propane pigtail.
Can someone clarify whats needed to use a Spainsh bottle in the locker and replacing the UK one. I know they cant use a clip on regulator but did I read somewhere that there is an adaptor ??


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here: http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products/Gaslow-Spanish-Jumbo-Adaptor-.html

Alan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Alan..
I thought I heard talk of an adaptor.. Will pass info on to the buyer.

steve


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Or they could pick one up when they get to Spain :roll:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Scattycat said:


> Or they could pick one up when they get to Spain :roll:


Yes.. thats what they will do... 
I have emailed them the link so at least they know what to look for.
It's their first van so trying to help as much as i can


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know regulators are available in Spain but can you tell us where to get the adapter please? Alan.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Only thing you will get in Spain to my knowledge (certainly in the south) is either the standard clip on regulator to attach to hose with jubillee clip, or a new tail with regulator attached.I saw one of these in a motorhome centre.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You can get them in Carrefour or a fereteria


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

agree with hogan, I could have bought one while in Albir. the only point to remember is that it will not fit a Propane Pigtail, so you will have to get either a Butane pigtail, I think,or a part that allows you to connect the Jumbo adaptor to the Propane pigtail that is already in place.Red bottle that is.
I am talking to Johnscross in the morning I can check with them as I need to have the answer to the same question, as I have a Spanish bottle that I will be taking with me on our next trip.
will let you know the answer and any part numbers required.


cabby


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Like most Brits I use Spanish gas whilst in Spain. (Its much cheaper than ours) I bought my adaptor off the flea market in Benidorm and the pigtail from the (now defunct) Dutch camping shop in Albir. That said they are readily available from any hardware shop.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

cabby said:


> agree with hogan, I could have bought one while in Albir. the only point to remember is that it will not fit a Propane Pigtail, so you will have to get either a Butane pigtail, I think,or a part that allows you to connect the Jumbo adaptor to the Propane pigtail that is already in place.Red bottle that is.
> I am talking to Johnscross in the morning I can check with them as I need to have the answer to the same question, as I have a Spanish bottle that I will be taking with me on our next trip.
> will let you know the answer and any part numbers required.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby, I may have mis-read your comment but in Spain it's Butane= red/orange bottle. Well the Repsol ones are. How do I know?
I bought one by mistake earlier this year. :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The simple way to tell adaptor from regulator is adaptor has a knob on top, Regulator has a small lift up lever, johns cross sells the adaptor and you can buy the pigtail in most European camping shops or from Gaslow.
With regard to the colour of propane bottle Repsol propane are red with a black band round them to distinguish from Butane which are plain Red,
Cepsa propane are plain grey and not so widely available most petrol stations only carry butane, if your in benidorm its available at the large supermarket on the right entering Albir the name of which escapes me.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

ooh er  , I bought a silver Repsol bottle,I also bought a regulator that clips on.if it is butane then will not try using it in very cold weather. :lol: used it via the bbq point.

the Jumbo adaptor has a knob that turns, on/off. this needs to run through a regulator, mine is on the bulkhead. I am not sure which pigtail is the one that will connect to the jumbo adaptor and the regulator.I was led to believe it needed a butane pigtail.but will still check with JC in the morning.

watch this thread for further comment.

cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi cabby i,m not disagreeing with you but have never seen a silver Repsol bottle, Plain red repsol butane, Red with a black band Repsol propane,
Alloy silver bottle Cepsa butane, Grey steel bottle Cepsa propane, cheers Roger


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Confusing, ain't it :?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Not that difficult really .All you need is a butane pigtail + Spanish adaptor ( Both Gaslow products) you can also connect to this pigtail other adptors including Camping gaz and other french connectors, also made by Gaslow,
Problem is though that you will probably only get any of this in the UK


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thank you Brian JP, that has sorted out that, butane pigtail and Jumbo adaptor, plus any other adaptors you want, buy them in the UK.

just had a quick look in the garage, it is a Cepsa alloy, so it is butane.thank you Roger.


cabby.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> Not that difficult really .All you need is a butane pigtail + Spanish adaptor ( Both Gaslow products) you can also connect to this pigtail other adptors including Camping gaz and other french connectors, also made by Gaslow,
> Problem is though that you will probably only get any of this in the UK


All you need is also available in Spain of course, although it's not called an adapter there as it is simply an on/off valve for a Spanish Bottle.
The pigtails are also readily available and in some cases your existing one may be okay.
If you have a BP Gaslite pigtail and on/off valve then take of the valve and the pigtail will fit a Spanish valve.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps we should point out to those like me who have maybe got a little tied up reading the to and fro's.you can use a Spanish/French gas bottle by having a Butane pigtail conected to whichever adaptor required.these are readily available in the UK and in some places in Spain/France.this is based on having a bulkhead regulator.
Should of course you have an earlier system then you only need to change the regulator that fits the bottle, checking of course the pressure required for the system.

I do have another question though. :roll: how can I include my secumotion system into my setup of a gaslow bottle and a Spanish butane bottle, & will I need to change this to a Spanish propane bottle. 

cabby


----------

